# General > Hobbies >  Pulteney Centre

## Pepsix

PPP's new centre will be open mid January and is looking to develop more hobbies classes for local people.  Anyone who would be interested in running a class for us as a paid tutor please submit a CV or covering letter of what you can offer and if relevant what qualifications you have to deliver the course.   We can offer classes during the day as well as evening sessions. 

We will have an art room and a Kiln, so would like to offer some different classes.  

email p-p-p@btconnect.com with your information.    ::

----------

